# 2012 Bloodcrest Manor's Haunted Walkthrough



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to thank my neighbor for making it possible for me to pull off my haunt by letting me use her electricity. I was out of electricity for 5 days and I had some minor damage on my props, but overall I was able to pull off having the haunt. I didn't run at 100 percent capacity, but running off of one extension cord I at least had lights and some of my electrical props working. Enjoy the video!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looked like a whole lot of spooky fun! And how great are your neighbors!


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Bad ass Sharron!!! Glad the storm didn't stop your haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot for your neighbor! I'm so happy you were able to have a haunt even with only one extension cord.

You got a lot of good screams and startles. One of my favorite exchanges was when two girls were coming through and one stopped to look at something, saying "Oh, cool!" Her friend behind her: "GO already!"

You looked quite ghoulish, too:jol:


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

that looks great!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job. There would have been quite a few moments there I would have been very reluctant to go on. Well done!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

the Haunt must go on!! Very cool JoiseyGal. Glad you were able to show off all the hard work that was done thru the year....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks so cool! I would love to have that in our neighborhood! A lot of great scares. I'm impressed with how elaboarate the maze is and the many themes/characters you used. Really good stuff!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yes Roxy I love that part of the video also. Jeff it was a crazy storm and I thought Mother Nature would take it easy on us after last storm. Anyway at least I have something to show after all the hard work I had put into it. Now I have to take everything down, but now I'm waiting for this upcoming storm tonight before I start breaking everything down.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, all that on one cord. Makes me shutter to think what you could do at full power.
Alot of work and very well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's great that you were able to run your haunt under those conditions. You have a very cool neighbor to help you out with some power. You rock, Joisey!  It looks like you had some good scares. Good luck with the new storm.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, the opening shot from the rooftop really shows the scope of your haunt, and what a haunt it is! I can't believe you did all that in the face of the storm and with one electrical cord—well done. Best quote of the video was by those two kids, but I don't recall the time block; "GO already! What the heck is wrong with you?!" I laughed out loud. Great work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That was fantastic! Umm...don't you think you're ready to go pro? That was above and beyond for a home haunter! I would put that up against some pro haunts that I've seen.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

That was some show considering what going on.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is fantastic, Joiseygal. Props to your good neighbor as well.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sharon... WOW... You are becomming a halloween MONSTER! And I mean that in the Best way. I think your real talent is your ability to gather such a dedicated group of haunters to assist you.

Just magnificent and all that on one power chord. I'm a Huge fan of what you do.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Greg one power cord did the job, but I was nervous that I might blow a fuse. Sawtooth Jack I love the roof top shot. I am so glad I decided to take my camera with me up the tree when I was wiring.  Thanks so much Halloween Zombie that means a lot coming from a pro haunter like yourself. Oh and Spooky1 the tree was a big hit and I can't thank you enough for doing the soundtrack for it.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Sharon you did such a great job! Congrats on pulling it off despite the New Jersey weather! Hopefully you still have power with this nasty winter weather we are getting now. Hugs!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice job! Can't believe you did all of that in the aftermath of the storm, while you had no power. Brave haunter!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Way to push on through and come up with an innovative and frightening haunt! There are so many great elements in there I don't know where to start! And kudos to your neighbor for also seeing the value in what you do.... fantastic!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go!!! I am so happy you were able to have your haunt in spite of the horrific conditions! It really looked great. Your actors do a really good. I loved hearing all the squeals and screams. I can tell everyone had a marvelous time. BTW - great neighbor!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW JGal.........That is a great looking haunt...NICE WORK...


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very awesome, as usual.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work Joisey. I was impressed by the size of your haunt and if you hadn't told me you weren't running everything I wouldn't have known. Looks great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the comments on my Bloodcrest Manor haunt! I just wanted to add a video with only the scare footage. I had cameras set up for the scare footage this year, but unfortunately I couldn't use them because I only had limited electricity. Next year I want to get plenty of scare footage, but I was fortunate enough to get some video clips of highlights from the haunt this year. Enjoy!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the clown(?) underneath the sink got some of the best scares. And that _is_ a great line: "Go already! What's wrong with you?" Really amazing results with just one power cord. Night-Mares better watch out if you turn pro!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

l am sure glad the storm didn't spoil your haunt for you and your guests...great job!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You got some very funny scares


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

GhoulishCop said:


> I think the clown(?) underneath the sink got some of the best scares. And that _is_ a great line: "Go already! What's wrong with you?" Really amazing results with just one power cord. Night-Mares better watch out if you turn pro!


Ha..Ha...I don't know about that, but I'm just happy that I had them screaming! The girl under the sink is my daughter and she was the Psycho Plumber. It was hard to see the scars and she wore jeans with suspenders. She is a clown most of the time anyway! 
Thanks everyone else for the nice comments!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job! Nice to have neighbors that stick together when the times get tough.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That was an awesome haunt. There's just no stopping you, is there? Love the chest of your costume. Great work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Such a great haunt Sharon and kudos to you for defying Sandy! You truly have a Haunter's heart! The video was great, I am not sure who she was but the girl who was in the autopsy room with her head hanging did a fantastic job, and I loved it when she raised her head up and screamed. That gave me chills. Each scene was so well done, you should definitely be proud and I can't wait to see next year's!
P.S. Clowns are scary....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Such a great haunt Sharon and kudos to you for defying Sandy! You truly have a Haunter's heart! The video was great, I am not sure who she was but the girl who was in the autopsy room with her head hanging did a fantastic job, and I loved it when she raised her head up and screamed. That gave me chills. Each scene was so well done, you should definitely be proud and I can't wait to see next year's!
> P.S. Clowns are scary....


Thanks! Oliva was the one in the asylum and she has acted in my haunt for the three years I have had it running. She does a great job and is really creepy! As for the clown scene that was a last minute decision because I had props that I made for the Four Houses show that didn't happen, so I decided to put it in my haunt. I usually had a clown scene the last two years, but I thought I would leave it out this year. I am happy how it looked and I'm glad I did decide to go with that scene...Thank you!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Joiseygal, WOW! ...and on one borrowed circuit, too! Great work!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That was hilarious, you got some great scares, Sharon. Five days without power and you still haunt. So resilient! YOU ROCK!!!!


----------

